# Atomlab Pimplite Rear Wheel DJ SS review



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got my new Atomlab Pimplite Single Speed DJ rear wheel from UPS today. Overall it looks great, can't say much else because I can't use it. 

Purchased for the 6 pawl engagement and to save a little weight. If you think it fits 10mm x135mm dropout spacing, your wrong. You have to get a 12mm axle reducer kit for it to fit 10mm dropouts. It's actually listed as Atomlab Pimplite 26" Rear Wheel DJ SS 10x135 rear wheel everywhere. 

Now, in order to get the wheel to fit I have to buy the optional and overpriced ($34 + $7 shipping) for nothing, but a threaded pipe and two bolts. WTF!!!

I am upgrading from the standard pimp wheels to the pimplites so I was pretty stoked to get this in mail today only to learn that I'm right back to waiting and spending even more money.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

That sucks dude.... one thing about the 2011/2012 pimplite pre-built wheels, they come with a different rim tape now. Its not as good as the old colored rim tape they used to come with, I went through allot of tubes until I figured out the rim tape was failing. Curad cloth tape (by the bandaids) fits the pimplite perfectly, I left the rim tape in place and went around the rim with the Curad cloth tape twice, it weighs nothing and you can get it at walmart for a few bucks. If your rim comes with a thin black tape I would suggest taping over it.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip *B*.

Turns out, I got the wrong wheel sent to me by mistake. The correct is on the way. I thought something was weird. I didn't have time to check out the details until I got home from work.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

All good bud


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Doughnut Spaghetti said:


> Turns out, I got the wrong wheel sent to me by mistake. The correct is on the way. I thought something was weird. I didn't have time to check out the details until I got home from work.


so what did they send you then?


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't remember which wheel they sent. I just stuck in the box and sent it back. 

Anyway, I got the right wheel and the f#cking thing will not stay in the drop outs. So anytime I try to pedal the wheel moves to the left and rubs the frame. 

The hardware it came with is some kinda weird custom job, so I can't just get new and better bolts. It also an allen bolt made on alloy that can be stripped really easily. I can't even images what would happen if they broke and I need some new ones. What a poor design. I'm pretty pissed at this point , here is this sweet wheel I can't even use. Loosing my riding time is by far the worst though. 

What are you guys using for chain tugs? That may be my only option or wedge - lock washers.


----------



## Doughnut Spaghetti (Jul 21, 2011)

I just found this review:
View Link

Looks like I'm not the only one with this problem.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, when I noticed the small differences in my new wheel, I was thrown off a bit. I really like atomlab, I hope they sort this out. Have you contacted anyone with experience using the SS rear?


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

*B* said:


> Wow, when I noticed the small differences in my new wheel, I was thrown off a bit. I really like atomlab, I hope they sort this out. Have you contacted anyone with experience using the SS rear?


Just wanted to re-cap.... after riding my new wheel for a while is is true as the day I got it, impressive... also, I mentioned problems with the rim tape / tube issues with the new wheel. After many tubes, I determined my tire was defective... something with the bead. I never experienced this but a new tire solved everything. If you are looking at these wheels... they are bad ass


----------

